# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  Whitewater

## Redaktion

Englische Bezeichnung fr Weiwasser. Die Schaumwalze einer gebrochenen Wellen nennt man Weiwasser. Hier vermischen sich beim Brechen der Welle Wasser und Luft zu einer schumenden Walze, die je nach Break immer noch die halbe Wellenhhe erreichen kann. Im Weiwasser ist der Auftrieb von Board und Krper geringer als im Wasser und die Turbulenzen zerren aus verschiedenen Richtungen am Board. Beim berqueren des Weiwassers sollte man immer genug Druck im Segel haben!

----------

